
Show HN: I spent the last 3 months working on a crypto trading sim side project - jonathanleane
https://cryptoempire.io/
======
jonathanleane
Hi guys... I posted this a couple of weeks ago and it didn't get much
traction. I have been working on adding functionality since then, improving
the tutorial, etc...

My biggest concern at the moment is that the game isn't... well... fun.

At the moment I suppose technically its more of a simulator than a game -
nothing is really gamified.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated :)

------
MelvinHicklin
First off, It looks and works great! Very slick and I dig the simplicity of
the interface.

But you do bring up a good point, there isn't alot of game at the moment. This
could be a great tool for people wanting to play the crypto market without the
money.

Maybe add a way for users to switch between using the real-world data and
using something to generate random crypto movements so users can get right
into a busy trading day?

Also alot of people like to use bots on crypto markets, maybe have a way for
users to attach their bots for testing or for a competition?

